# Marble Koi HM Project : Multicolor-Black,Red,Blue HM Male X Marble Koi Female



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

male is a HM with very large and long caudal, basically he's good HM, he got very long outer ray caudal that makes a sharp edge of it, only minus he has is his webbing, so his caudal looks bit frilly, i got him from pet shop. 

Female is the Koi female i bought last time,and already spawned one time to solid red male,spawn log also in this forum , the koi female spawn x solid red male, yield some male with extra long anal, this lead me to an idea if the female would carry a HM gene, and if i cross her to the HM male, i perhaps would get decent result. I love the HM male color structure , he's dominantly have black body , black,blue and red bleed on fins, which i think would be a good combo for this Koi HM line i want to try to create.

not expecting too much on this spawn, as i think will need to wait until F2 to get decent result .

they are put together today in small plastic bucket serve as spawning tank, no plants, only use half IAL leaves inside, i do hope they spawn and not fighting inside lol, since both are experienced pair , i think they will spawn soon, i only hope they get along well, since both male and female got a quite of temper ,especially the female ( she has a big flare like a male betta )

here are male and female pic


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Was the male more "KOI"? Then marbled and turned black?


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

you know i want to believe that he is a Koi  so i can get koi directly from F1, but i don't think so, if male is koi , he wouldn't as cheap as i bought him for . i don't know what type i should call the male, marble? but i heard some betta although that he's not marble can have color combo like that too.


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

He has lots of genes in him. You will get marble from the female, maybe not in the traditional koi colors.

He def has some Cambodian. I agree with you, you might get nice Koi by f3. F2 will mostly be cambodian w/ some marble, since the FEM has cambo with marble. This is only my guess.

Can't wait to see the result hehehe. I'm getting excited for this spawn after all this talk.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

me too lol, hope they spawn some eggs soon, i am not worry about the males, as long as the eggs are fertile, he's a very good father.
this female has been spawned before to a solid red male, it gives cello fries, one very nice red+cello marble male,some brown body with red fins, some irid body with full block of opaque making them whitish color, some blackbody with steel blue irids and black fins, and some normal multi colors, and there's even one female that seemingly had a red koi like speckles at her anal fin.
Gosh!!just remember i haven't update that spawn log hahaha...i am sorry will post pic soon for that spawn.


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes, Koi's are so complex. Many genotypes of bettas all mixed. Always fun though


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes, wake up this morning, peeking into spawn bucket, they spawned!!! Its a long one, they even haven't done yet last i checked 1.5 hours ago, as i predicted, poor male, he's badly torn, must be a rough spawn! At least finally he managed to convince the female to spawn with him


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Anymore peeking? Koi females are scary! This has happened to me many times when I spawned Koi.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Fry are free swimming, good size fry because female is very mature one, about 8-9 months old, perhaps more, she's been with me for almost 3 months, and the same size like when i got her, so she's perhaps 6-7 months old when i got her, father taken out, his anal and caudal fins are destroyed, poor male, there all the magnificent fins gone, he'll never be the same anymore , but i'll treat him well, i plan to spawn him with his girl later 2 or 3 more months


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Poor guy, all that work and all he got was torn up fins. 
Looking forward to see how this one turns out.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

fry are growing up good, it seems another good spawn , fry are not too much which is fine for me,female never give too much eggs anyway at all 3 times i spawned her, i am conditioning her for a cross to a solid red hm in two weeks.i am predicting to get some good result at f2.

one good news though, male's fry from his spawn to a steel blue HM female started to marbling , so male is a confirmed marble, we will see some pretty interesting color perhaps later if i manage to raise the fry to adulthood


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

liamthen said:


> perhaps later if i manage to raise the fry to adulthood


If? Of course you will do it.  I'll show you some shredded males soon, if the fry actually hatch so I can start a new spawn log.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

dcg said:


> If? Of course you will do it.  I'll show you some shredded males soon, if the fry actually hatch so I can start a new spawn log.


haha will try my best, waiting for your magic to repeat ,please start immediately!:lol::lol:


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

father of this spawn passed away 2 weeks ago, may he SIP , his fry are healthy and some started to marble already, finally koi's fry when they are below 1,5 half months age are so boring, only can see black body and multicolored fins. no photos yet, but will post soon, one biggest fry already almost 2 cm long


----------

